# Cherry eye?



## SammyC22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey! So last night my two dogs were playing in the backyard and when they came in, I noticed Susie's third eyelid was showing. I was hoping it would go away over night but this morning it looks worse. It's pretty red but it isnt bubbled out like I have seen before in a typical cherry eye (my friends boston needed surgery to correct it). Anyways, I was wondering if anyone has experiences with an inflamed third eyelid before? She has an appointment for the vets tomorrow evening and i'm hoping they just say she scratched it or something and give me some drops. I took a picture but it's more red than the picture shows. Thanks in advance


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Poor pup. I don't know much about cherry eye. Hopefully it is just inflammed and drops from the vet will help it go down.


----------



## SammyC22 (Sep 23, 2013)

The redness seems to have gone down from this morning but I can definitely still see her eyelid. Its a tad goopy too. I'm just worried about a possible infection. Hopefully she can hold off another night and I dont need to go to the emergency vet. I feel like such a bad mother. I gave her a different chew last night and her stomach is a complete mess on top of all of this. Poor little girl. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

